# Happy St. Patrick's Day, my dinner boiled over.



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 17, 2018)

I decided to get my corn beef and cabbage going on the stove. I got involved with trying to find something down in our basement and forgot all about the pot on the stove. It didn't burn but boiled over. Probably about a half hour job cleaning it up and I didn't find what I was looking for. Maybe a Leprechaun will clean it for me. Happy St Patrick's Day to all.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Mar 17, 2018)

Oh boy, Ruth, no fun.....what happened to luck of the Irish?


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 17, 2018)

*​Oh no.  Is the meal salvageable?   *


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 17, 2018)

What time should we be there, Ruth??   :drool:


----------

